# Asus G74S Republic of gamers Notebook



## The Sorcerer (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey,
I got a notebook for testing. For those who are interested, check it out:
*i.imgur.com/1wSHI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QD9nq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4nwfY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XDHsL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zmlfc.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gc6JI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/sfw9J.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gsczY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/plDMl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kGgJo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0uSDX.jpg

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

Peace


----------



## desiibond (Jun 14, 2011)

Whoa! awesome. dual GTX560M?


----------



## sid25290 (Jun 14, 2011)

How much does it cost?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 14, 2011)

The notebook will be launched by late july/august. No official word of the price yet.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPHhImMQsgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------

